# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پزشکی یا دبیری؟؟

## Saeedarein

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 

الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 

اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش

----------


## mohammad1397

مثلا پزشک شی دیگه نمیشه بری شیمی بخونی و تدریس کنی ؟؟ حتما باید بری تو اموزش پرورش فشل ایران با انواع و اقسام تعهد  ؟ معلمی به درد کسی میخوره که انتخاب دیگه ای نداره حالا نمیدونم اینکه میگی به نظرم پزشکی قبول میشم احساس هست یا درصد گیری کردی و مطمئنی

----------


## R64

زمین در اون حد هم برا دارو مهم نیست، خیلیا با درصد صفر زمین دارو قبول شدن چون دروس اصلی رو خوب زدن

----------


## yahya_moz

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


فکر کنم بشه گفت کسی که پزشکی قبول میشه قطعا داروسازی هم قبول میشه
با این توصیفات به نظر من بهترین رشته برای شما همون داروسازی باشه (البته فقط نظر خودت مهمه من چیکارم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): )
و اینکه داداش یه بار برو سعی کن به یکی شیمی یاد بدی. اگه از زندگیت سیر نشدی بعد راجع بهش فکر کن  :Yahoo (94): 
این دبیرهای کنکور که میان جنگولک بازی در میارن و حس خدا بودن بهشون دست داده رو نگاه نکن . یه دبیر واقعی باید بتونه از ضعیف ترین دانش آموز یه چیزی در بیاره و یه علاقه ای توش ایجاد کنه و واقعا اعصاب پولادین می خواد  :Yahoo (21): 
غیر از داروسازی رشته ای مثل شیمی محض هم راجع بهش تحقیق کن (‌اگه رتبت جوری باشه که پزشکی قبول بشی میتونی شیمی کاربردی یا شیمی محض دانشگاه صنعتی شریف بری بخونی و اینطوری در آینده اگه خواستی تو مدرسه تدریس کنی هم برات ممکنه و انتخاب های دیگه ای هم خواهی داشت)
البته شنیدم شیمی که تو دانشگاه می خونید با اونی که تو دبیرستان خوندیم تفاوت داره دیگه ببین خودت منظورشون چی بوده و تو دانشگاه چی می خونن

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


پزشک شو در کنارش آموزش شیمی بده خو

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> پزشک شو در کنارش آموزش شیمی بده خو


کسی که واقعا بخواد " پزشک " بشه
حرفه و شغل دوم درکنارش داشتن یجورایی پارادوکسه و بی معنی

البته پزشک داریم تا پزشک...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


چرا فکر میکنی به شیمی علاقه داری ؟ 
چرا فکر میکنی به پزشکی هیچ علاقه ای نداری ؟

فاکتورهات برای جواب دادن به این دو پرسش چیه ؟

یه جمله ای هم بکار بردی " یا برم سراغ رشته ای که بعداز چندسال به درامد خوب برسم " بنظرم اگه اینجوریه و این ذهنیت و انگیزه رو درموردش داری اصلا سمتش نیا

درمورد بخش آخر صحبت تون هم
مگه هرشخصی که داروسازی قبول میشه باید حتما زمین شناسی پاسخ داده باشه ؟ خیر ، اتفاقا درصد درس های دیگه خیلی بیشتر از زمین شناسی برای داروسازی مهم هست
منم زمین شناسی رو 0 زدم ولی همه داروسازی های داخل شهر تهران رو که در اولویت های بعدی انتخاب رشته ام بود قبول شدم... لازم نیست حتما زمین زده باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

*به نظر من بهتره به جای همه این سوالات که چی خوبه و چی بده و کدوم یکی خوبه و .... اساسی فکر کنید و ببینید اصلا چرا میخوایید درس بخونید؟؟
چرا میخوایید درس بخونید ؟؟
بابا چرا؟؟؟؟
به خدا تو هیچ رشته و دانشگاهی نریختن هاااااا؟؟؟ 
اینهمه تقاضا برای تحصیل از کجا میاد ؟؟
تا حالا اصلا چیزی جر درس خوندن به اون مغزت وارد کردی ؟؟ یا نشستی تو اتاقت فقط درس خوندی؟؟
بابا برید یکم وارد اجتماع بشید . 
اصلا یکی از دلایلی که من موافقم پسر ها سربازی برن همینه . من اگه به جایی برسم تو این کشور اجبار میکنم پسر بعد از دیپلم اش باید یا بره سربازی یا یه مهارتی به غیردرس انجام بده .بعد اگر مایل بود بره دانشگاه و رشته انتخاب کنه . یهویی میریزنتون دانشگاه که چی بشه ؟؟؟ اینهمه بیکار بیرون میاد که تحصیل کرده و افسرده و شکست عشقی خورده و ...... / دلیل اش ناپختگی هستش که گرمای اجتماع بهشون نخورده و ندیدن جامعه چجوریه
 ما و از 7 سالگی چپوندن تو درس فرصت ندادن یکم جامعه رو ببینیم چه شکلیه 
شما ها اکثرتون زندگی بدون درس رو اصلا تجربه نکردید . ببینید چه شکلیه . شاید اصلا این مسیر براتون ساخته نشده*

----------


## yahya_moz

> *به نظر من بهتره به جای همه این سوالات که چی خوبه و چی بده و کدوم یکی خوبه و .... اساسی فکر کنید و ببینید اصلا چرا میخوایید درس بخونید؟؟
> چرا میخوایید درس بخونید ؟؟
> بابا چرا؟؟؟؟
> به خدا تو هیچ رشته و دانشگاهی نریختن هاااااا؟؟؟ 
> اینهمه تقاضا برای تحصیل از کجا میاد ؟؟
> تا حالا اصلا چیزی جر درس خوندن به اون مغزت وارد کردی ؟؟ یا نشستی تو اتاقت فقط درس خوندی؟؟
> بابا برید یکم وارد اجتماع بشید . 
> اصلا یکی از دلایلی که من موافقم پسر ها سربازی برن همینه . من اگه به جایی برسم تو این کشور اجبار میکنم پسر بعد از دیپلم اش باید یا بره سربازی یا یه مهارتی به غیردرس انجام بده .بعد اگر مایل بود بره دانشگاه و رشته انتخاب کنه . یهویی میریزنتون دانشگاه که چی بشه ؟؟؟ اینهمه بیکار بیرون میاد که تحصیل کرده و افسرده و شکست عشقی خورده و ...... / دلیل اش ناپختگی هستش که گرمای اجتماع بهشون نخورده و ندیدن جامعه چجوریه
>  ما و از 7 سالگی چپوندن تو درس فرصت ندادن یکم جامعه رو ببینیم چه شکلیه 
> شما ها اکثرتون زندگی بدون درس رو اصلا تجربه نکردید . ببینید چه شکلیه . شاید اصلا این مسیر براتون ساخته نشده*


این حرفی که میزنی الان طرز فکر خیلیا شده . از بچه های مدرسه ی ما خیلی هاشون که درسشون خوب بود قید دانشگاه رفتن رو زدن و رفتن سر کار (‌البته من کسی رو نمیشناسم که سربازی رو ترجیح بده. معمولا کسی که نمیخواد بخونه هم یه پیام نور میزنه که هم سربازی نره هم اینکه آخرش یه مدرک بهش بدن!)
واقعا درست میگی خیلی از کارها نیاز به تحصیلات آکادمیک ندارن (‌البته ضروری هست که همه یه کاری یاد بگیرن و علاف نباشن ولی خب دانشگاه الزامی نیست و خیلی از افرادی که رفتن دانشگاه الان به غلط کردن افتادن  :Yahoo (94):  این قضیه به خصوص تو بچه های ریاضی که رفتن سراسری یه شهر دیگه می خونن به وفور دیده میشه  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## farzaddd

شما پزشک باشی میتونی دبیر شی ولی دبیر باشی نمیتونی طبابت کنی

----------


## Blueberry_

درست متوجه نشدم به شیمی علاقه دارید یا به کار فنی اگر به شیمی، رشته داروسازی انتخواب مناسبی برای شما هست و انقدر که ضریب زمین شناسی پایینه که حتی اوناییم که هدفشون دارو هست زمین رو صفر میزنن وقتش رو میزارن رو درسای دیگه اگر هم به کار فنی که هنوز سنی نداری و میتونی مهارت و اسکیل لازمت رو از همین الآن صروع کنی و بدست بیاری

----------


## cinimi1174

به همین سادگی!!! اولا اصلا باید ببینیه میتونه پزشکی بیاره یا نه ! دوما حالا باید راجع به این رشته تحقیق کنه و ببینه علاقه داره؟ به روحیات و تایپ شخصیتی و.... اش مخوره یا نه حالا بعدا که متوجه شد حالا باید ببینه چه مسیری در انتظارشه و قراره تا ۱۰ سال دیگه کجا باشه (البته هیچکس از آینده خبر نداره و اصلا معلوم نیست انسان تا فردا زنده هست یا نه؟) . این آقا داره میگه علاقه اش رشته دبیری شیمیه و بهش علاقه داره (البته باید شناخت دقیق و کاملی از این رشته داشته باشه و همینجوری الکی توهم برش نداره که علاقه داره!)  از اونطرف خب دبیری کلا شغل شریف و خوبیه که اگه دوست داشته باشی و از پسش بر بیای قطعا موفق میشی .پس کلا علاقه اش یه چیز دیگست  شغلشم شغل بدرد نخور و کم درآمدی نیست ماشالله الان معلمی یکی از بهترین و ضروری ترین رشته هاست که چه استخدام فرهنگیان بشین (که اینو زیاد نیستم) چه تدریس کنکور انجام بدین چه استاد دانشگاه بشید چون دوسش دارید براتون عالیه . خب پس واقعا الان با چه استدلالی باید بره پزشکی ؟؟ بعد در کنارش دبیری شیمی رو هم ادامه بده؟ اصلا پزشک وقت سر خاروندن داره ؟؟

----------


## thanks god

دبیری

----------


## cinimi1174

ای کاش میدونستین تدریس فقط بلد بودن مفاهیم نیست! بلکه هنر انتقال مفاهیم هم هست. همینه که هیچ معلم درست و حسابی تو کنکور نداریم. اکثرا جزوه نویس و طراح سوال نسبتا خوبی میشن . داروسازی بحثش تا حد زیادی با دبیری شیمی جداس . اشتباه نگیرین

----------


## ha.hg

> شما پزشک باشی میتونی دبیر شی ولی دبیر باشی نمیتونی طبابت کنی


و اگه پزشک واقعی هم باشی نمیتونی دبیر باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZanaP

خب ببین زیروی عزیز یه مساله خیلی مهم رو مطرح کردن؛ از کجا میدونی به پزشکی علاقه نداری؟! اگه به فرض مثال شیمی رو هم رفتی از کجا میتونی پیش بینی کنی ازش خوشت میاد و اینکه با تصوراتت یکسانه؟ و اینکه واقعا هم به قول خودت نمیشه شعاری حرف زد، باید رشته ای رو انتخاب کنی که بعدا به دردت بخوره و بتونی نونشو بخوری ولی خب واقعا دبیری اونم شیمی اصلا و ابدا بد نیستاااا!!! از اول تحصیل بر خلاف پزشکی حقوق خودتو داری، سربازیت منتفیه، بیمه داری فک کنم و موارد دیگه. حالا اصلا هم به نظر من به این حرفا که دبیری بده و اینا گوش نده؛ اگه واقعا علاقه داری و با اطمینان بالا میتونی بگی از ادامه دادنش خسته نمیشی، خب با یه ذره همت میتونی بیشتر از سطح عادی کار کنی و تدریس خصوصی انجام بدی و کلاس بذاری و هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر اعتبار کسب می کنی تا جایی که به مدارس تاپ میفرستنت. 

مدرسه هم واقعا فضای خوبی داره و مثل هیچکدوم از ادارات دیگه نیست، و اینکه چون به هر حال دبیر دبیرستان میشی اون فضای اعصاب خردکن ابتدایی با بچه های اسکل رو نداری که اعصابتو به هم بریزن  :Yahoo (20):  

خلاصه تا علاقه و انگیزه هست جای پیشرفتم هست؛ آره، همیشه جای پیشرفت هست  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


با توجه به اینکه هنوز نتیجه شما مشخص نیست و روی احتمال دارید بررسی کنید، بهتر هست منتظر جواب باشید.

اما نقشه داشتن خوب هست و چون مشخص نیست نتیجه خیلی نمیشه صحبت قطعی تری داشت.

اینکه پزشک بشید که چی بشه ؟ معلم بشید که چی بشه ؟ این که رشته فنی می رفتید و این جور چیزا نشون میده که خودتون تکلیفتون باخودتون روشن نیست .... به نظر من شما خودتون باید ببینید با خودتون چند چندید و تقریبا هم میدونید چی کار میخواهید بکنید ... 
 وگرنه حالت و موارد حرف بسیار است :  پزشکی داریم که استاد خیلی خوبی هست ! مثل دکتر بابایی ( که دقیقا مدرس شیمی هم هستند ) حنیف و..... ! معلم هم داریم وضعشون از پزشک ها بیشتر نباشه کمتر هم نیست که می شناسید و فراوان هم هستند ....
پس نصیحت و حرف و پیشنهادات دیگران خیلی تاثیر نداره براتون.

----------


## Sepideh2004

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


سلام 
به عنوان کسی که یه جورایی کل خانواده ام دبیرن به نظرم اگه پزشکی قبول میشین نرین. نمیخوام خدایی نکرده به شغلی توهین کنم ولی این شغل شریف متاسفانه تو کشور ما بهش بها نمیدن. درآمدشون اصلا برای زندگی الان کفاف نمیده و مناسب نیست مثلا الان تو همین شهر خودمون پزشکی هست که روزی ۳۰ میلیون درآمد داره و فرهنگیان دیگه مثلا ماهی شاید ۱۰ ۱۵ میلیون با سابقه خوب. البته همه چیز درآمد نیست قطعا ولی به هر حال باید مزد زحمت رو هم گرفت و خب تو خانواده من حداقل کسی نیست که واقعا راضی باشه از دبیری. و اینکه اگه به آموزش شیمی اینقدر علاقه مندین خب در زمینه کنکور و اینا به عنوان دانشجو پزشکی میشه فعالیت کرد که خیلی خوبه. در مورد رشته شیمی محض و اینام که یکی از دوستان گفتن تو ایران اگه زمینه برای مهاجرت ندارین این رشته هم بازار کار خوبی ندارن و معمولا میرن به سمت همون دبیری و استخدامی فرهنگیان ولی برای مهاجرت عالیه. موفق باشید.

----------


## میناخانوم

معلم شیمی ما به رتبه ۹۵۴ رفته دبیری شیمی خونده 
بقول خودش تنها چیزی که باعث میشه بابت انتخابش خودشو خفه نکنه عشق به بچه هاس و کلاس و درسه
البته درامدش خوبه ها

----------


## loading

> معلم شیمی ما به رتبه ۹۵۴ رفته دبیری شیمی خونده 
> بقول خودش تنها چیزی که باعث میشه بابت انتخابش خودشو خفه نکنه عشق به بچه هاس و کلاس و درسه
> البته درامدش خوبه ها


اون دوران قدیم بود رتبه های خوب میرفتن تربیت معلم، الان رتبه ها های چهار پنج رقمی میرن تربیت معلم

----------


## Red.dead

به عنوان کسی که شیمی خونده بهت میگم، رشته شیمی تو دانشگاه رو به هیچ وجه انتخاب نکن. من خودم با علاقه اومدم شیمی و هنوزم خیلی دوستش دارم و بنا دارم تا دکترا ادامه بدم اونم صرفا برای اسمش وگرنه تو دانشگاه مطلقا حتی به قدر ذره ای به دانشت اضافه نمیشه.  نظام اموزشی تو ایران به حدی داغونه که  مثلا رفرنس هایی که تو دانشگاه های سطح یک ما تدریس میشه همه مال 20 یا 30 سال پیشن. استادا به حدی داغون و عقده ایین که حالتو از زندگی بهم میزنن چه برسه درس.  اصلا اینطوری نیست که فکر کنی مثلا یه سری واحدا رو که پاس کردی شیمیدان میشی ...نه. کلا دقیقا همون مدرسه هست. یه سری کتاب رو میخونی و امتحان میدی. بدون اینکه بتونی حتی ساده ترین مسائل تو صنعت رو حل کنی. لیسانست رو که گرفتی میشینی برای کنکور ارشد میخونی و دوباره روز از نو و روزی از نو.تقریبا اکثر دانشگاه ها رو هم اطلاع دارم که به همین شکله. حالا با شدت کمتر و بیشتر. در کل میگم بر اساس احساسات موقتی تصمیمات دائمی نگیر :Yahoo (105):  موفق باشی

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه یک مشکلی که دارم اینه  امسال کنکوری 401 بودم  وبه نظر خودم پزشکی میارم ولی راستشو بخایین خیلی به دبیری  شیمی  علاقه دارم ولی   مشکل اینجاست  اصلاا در امدی نداره ان رشته وگرنه  با کله میرفتم  دنبال علاقه ام  خواهشا نمیخاد شعار بدید برو دنبال علاقه ات و  اینجور چیزااا   نمیدونم چقدر قرار بدبختی بکشمم  کاشکیی  کاشکییی اصلا رشته تجربی نمیومدم  میرفتم رشته های فنی و حرفه ای  افسوس  ولی دیگه نمیشه کاریش کردد 
> 
> الان بهترین کار چیه؟؟  دنبال علاقه برم یا  یک رشته ای که بعد چند سال ممکن به درامد خوب برسم؟؟ 
> 
> اگه رشته ای غیر از اینا هم هست بگید که توش شیمی دخیل باشهه  خودم به داروسازی هم فکر میکنم ولی چون زمین رو 0 زدمم امیدی ندارم بهشش


من دبیری رو اطلاع ندارم ولی یکی از اقوام که دبیری میخونه و دیگه ادامش داره میده، راضیه واقعا. چون که همون بچه های دور و ورش و همین اتفاقا راضیش نگه میداره.
اما در مورد پزشکی:
نکات مثبت رو اول میگم. به دید اینکه داری مردم و بیمار هارو درمان میکنی و کمک میکنی، و دید جامعه هم نسبت بهت خوبه و احترام میذارن.(جلوتر توی نکات منفی هم یه نگاه بنداز)
در آمد هم شاید یه دهک بالاتر از دبیری باشه. البته ماکسیمم.
اما نکات منفیش چیه؟
اولین نکته منفیش:من به عنوان سال چهارم که نصف بیشتر راه [دانشجویی اش رو] اومدم، میگم واقعا راه طولانی ای هست! 7 سال خودش، 2 سال طرح، 4 5 سال تخصص و طرحش.
توان بسیار زیادی رو میطلبه و واقعا درس خوندن و مطالعه زیادی رو میطلبه. 
نکته دوم منفیش مسئولیت پذیری بسیار زیادشه. واقعا جون یه نفر دستته! نمونه اش توی بیمار mi(سکته قلبی)، حتی 10 دقیقه هم دیر به بیمار برسی ممکنه زمین تا آسمون فرق کنه. ممکنه طرف فوت کنه، یا حتی اگه زنده بمونه در حدی کارکرد قلبش کم بشه که تا آخر عمرش نتونه درست حسابی ورزش و فعالیت کنه. کوچیک ترین تجویز نابجا ممکنه طرفو به کشتن بده و یا تبعات بدی داشته باشه. قاعدتا من هنوز نه مسئولیت بیمار قلبی رو دارم و نه تجویز دارو برای بیمار. اما بلاخره یه روزی که باید این کارا رو انجام بدم. و به شخصه واقعا نگرانم بابت مسئولیتش.
نکته سوم منفی، بسیار دیربازده است. وقتی دانشجو باشین متوجه میشین حتی 1 ترم دیرتر مستقل شدن واقعا حس بدی داره. چه برسه به همه دوستات که تو یه سال قبول شدین اما اونا الان به درامد و مستقل بودن رسیدن، تو هنوز 10 ترم دیگه داری.
خلاصه که این نکات منفی رو درنظر بگیر. من اصلا آدم منفی نگری نیستم و خداروشکر میکنم بابت اینکه الان سال چهارممه و دارم ادامه میدم. صرفا نکات منفی رو گفتم که به نظرم باید توی این راه مدت طولانی باشی که متوجهشون بشی.

----------


## wonshower

> اون دوران قدیم بود رتبه های خوب میرفتن تربیت معلم، الان رتبه ها های چهار پنج رقمی میرن تربیت معلم


آقا چرا ازخودت نطق میدی  ماتو کلاسمون سه رقمی داریم
کدوم پنج رقمی دبیری رفته ..التماس تفکر

----------


## loading

> آقا چرا ازخودت نطق میدی  ماتو کلاسمون سه رقمی داریم
> کدوم پنج رقمی دبیری رفته ..التماس تفکر


کارنامه های سایت کانون

----------

